# Canon G9



## rcannonp (Nov 19, 2007)

I was thinking of picking one of these up, especially now that it's supported in LR. I was wondering if anyone out there has one and what they think about it.


----------



## dellgonzales (Nov 27, 2007)

I just bought one for my brother from Techon Digital for 349 US so if you do decide to buy, check there.  I actually could have bought it for 295, but got to the website 2 days too late.  I am a big Canon fan and did own the G4, from all web research, the G9 should be a great camera.


----------



## Bruce J (Dec 7, 2007)

I just got one last week as a walk-around P&S.  Spent a weekend shooting family outings, etc.  I'm very pleased with the image quality.  LR 1.3 does a great job with the RAW files, very little processing needed.  Wish the lens was a bit faster, but you can't have everything, I guess.  If you want a P&S that shoots RAW, there's not much competition right now.


----------



## WillWeb (Dec 13, 2007)

There's been a fair amount of talk about it lately on fredmiranda.com; it sounds like a great little camera.  RRS even makes an L bracket for it.  The only deal killer for me is the lack of wide angle.  I guess I'll stick with my Canon S7' (28 - 1'' mm equivalent) for those times when the DSLR isn't appropriate.


----------



## rcannonp (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I found out that someone I know has one, and I borrowed it for a day. There are some really cool things about the camera and some things that put me off. I was really surprised how well it worked with my Canon and Metz flashes. The LCD screen is really nice. At first I was worried about not having a rotating LCD, but it has a very wide viewing angle. It does kill the battery pretty quickly though. I wish that it had some basic info in the viewfinder. I would turn the LCD display off and just use the viewfinder, but with no info in the viewfinder you have to rely on the display for settings and info.

I was surprised at how noisy the images were. Even at the lowest ISO setting there was still a good bit of noise in the images. By ISO 4'' the images are getting almost unusable. I guess that it would be OK for snapshots. 8'' and up would only be any good for Bigfoot and UFO shots. Like Bruce said, there's just not much completion in this range. I would pay more money for a compact camera with a larger 8-1'MP chip. I guess that doesn't look good enough on a spec sheet though. I have to keep reminding myself that the G9 is a $5'' camera and not a $32'' camera. It sure beats the crap out of my SD3'', and with its raw capability you can really tweak it to get the best out of the pics.


----------

